# Empty Follicles



## Cici_K

Hi

Can you please explain to me why some follicles are empty with no eggs? Is there are reason, and is it prone to women with endometriosis?

Any advise will be really helpfull.

Thanks


----------



## CrystalW

Cici_K said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please explain to me why some follicles are empty with no eggs? Is there are reason, and is it prone to women with endometriosis?
> 
> Any advise will be really helpfull.
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

This is more of a question for your Consultnat but my general understanding is that we really dont know the exact answer. But remember at egg collection there will be a number of different sized follicles so some of these will contain an immatue egg that is so immature it is difficult to recover. There is such a thing as empty follicle syndrome which is rare where some women seem to have huge numbers of empty follicles on repeated cycles.

It is not something that i have noticed is associated with ladies with endometriosis though i have never looked into it. Sometimes acute endometriosis can make it hard for the Dr to actually get to the follicles though.

Sorry couldnt help more,

Best wishes


----------

